# Kindle Fire Is On Its Way



## yurdle (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay so since there is nothing in this forum yet I am posting in it..
I will be getting my kindle fire on Monday and I expect to see this section more used by then  
I just read that twrp 2 is now working on the kfire and really hope to see it released by Monday so I can use it


----------



## Quantas (Jun 30, 2011)

Got mine on Friday, already rooted it and running GO Launcher EX with GAPPS installed and loving it!


----------



## yurdle (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah I was hoping I'd get mine son Saturday... As it was at my local ontrac distribution center at 4:28am on Saturday ... But didn't happen. My guess is it got there too late so it was last on the list.. therefore no room on the full delivery truck :-( .. oh well only a few more hours. 
Plan to root and install gapps.. probably use stock launcher mostly but ill have another installed to go to when need be.
If I remember reading correctly they hope to have twrp 2 released this week.. dont quote me on that though.
Can't wait to see what can be done when we have recovery on this thing... Need to figure out how to get into recovery from boot too..wonder if it would just be easier to always have it boot recovery then we choose to boot system from there.. basically making it a bootloader/recovery.


----------



## jcatt (Jun 16, 2011)

I got mine last week, accidentally shipped it to my parents house so I had to wait till Thanksgiving to pick it up. Overall I like it, I tried to run stock for a while but the launcher was killing me. I really dislike how the carrousel shows everything, and makes a mess of the App Icons (blows them up so they go all pixilated). So I rooted it and am currently happily running ADW EX instead. It is a bit of a pain that you have to go to the launcher to open any of the kindle books, but I'm sure we can get a workaround soon. I am gonna decompile the launcher app and see I can get the carrousel to just show recent books and newspaper/magazines.


----------



## yurdle (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine is in hand now







using it to send this. Already rooted and installed some gapps... will install more later .. or as needed. Also installed go launcher... thought I would like the stock launcher more than I do.. the massive icons are just too much lol
Now to go read about what I've missed today


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm using the free month of streaming moviesbefore I root again. Unless twrp recovery comes out soon


----------

